# Just a suggestion - water



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been reading some of the threads concerning water treatment and have a quick comment or two. Municipal licensed water treatment plant operators have fairly decent employment opportunities now as my generation is retiring.

Training for this career in water is easy to get at a nominal cost, then test in your state for the appropriate license. This link directs you to the Sacramento State University site where books can be ordered on line for water and waste water treatment, a very good source for an individual or group interested in the topics.

http://www.owp.csus.edu/courses/drinking-water.php


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you, I signed up.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

Drumrunner said:


> I have been reading some of the threads concerning water treatment and have a quick comment or two. Municipal licensed water treatment plant operators have fairly decent employment opportunities now as my generation is retiring.
> 
> Training for this career in water is easy to get at a nominal cost, then test in your state for the appropriate license. This link directs you to the Sacramento State University site where books can be ordered on line for water and waste water treatment, a very good source for an individual or group interested in the topics.
> 
> http://www.owp.csus.edu/courses/drinking-water.php


Good advice for career-minded folks. There will always be a need for water treatment. It's what led me to my choice of business.


----------

